# Jambalaya Recipes



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I am looking for a good jambalaya recipe to use this Saturday. I've been using Zatarans, but that's boxed stuff. I'm looking for a real deal recipe. Thanks! :tu


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

This one looks pretty good.

http://www.recipezaar.com/69242

We have a great cajun restaurant in town called Treebeards. Their jambalaya is famous. I have their recipe book at home. I could scan the recipe and mail it to you if you want.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

*Justin Wilson's
*

*Chicken and Sausage Jambalaya*​ _This is a traditional favorite atfestivals, parties, and weddings.  _​ 1 small chicken (2 to 3 pounds) cut into 2-inch pieces, rinsed, and dried 8 cups Chicken Stock (see page 36) or water ½ cup oil 1 tablespoon chopped garlic Salt to taste 2 cups finely chopped onion Ground cayenne pepper to taste ½ cup chopped bell pepper 
1 cup chopped fresh parsley 
1 cup finely chopped green onions  
2 pounds smoked sausage, sliced ¼ inch thick 
3 cups long grain rice ​
In a heavy, high-walled chicken fryer over a medium heat, brown the chicken in the oil, stirring the meat around so it won't stick. After the chicken has browned, remove it from the pot. Then add the onions, bell pepper, parsley, and green onions, and sauté until the onions are clear. Stir in the sausage, rice, stock, garlic, chicken, salt, and pepper. Continue cooking until nearly all the water has boiled out, then reduce the heat to low, cover, and let simmer until the rice is done, about 1 hour. Do not lift the lid for at least 1 hour.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

From the Times Picayune paper here


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Corona Gigante said:


> This one looks pretty good.
> 
> http://www.recipezaar.com/69242
> 
> We have a great cajun restaurant in town called Treebeards. Their jambalaya is famous. I have their recipe book at home. I could scan the recipe and mail it to you if you want.


May as well paste it up here for everyone to use


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

Darrell said:


> I am looking for a good jambalaya recipe to use this Saturday. I've been using Zatarans, but that's boxed stuff. I'm looking for a real deal recipe. Thanks! :tu


I'm on the hunt for a good jumbalaya recipe as well...

Over holidays, I hang out with my mother and we cook...kind of cheesy, I know, but I see my family once a year and it's a relaxing way to spend some time...we decided on some jumbalya this year...

But, I'm dedicated to a recipe with shrimp and sausage...I'm indifferent to the chicken, take it or leave it...but it's gotta have shrimp to be authentic (or so I'm told)...

If I end up experimenting and coming up with something good, I'll share...

jag


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

One of my favorite meals:tu


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

These are just two of the ways I make jambalaya:

Shrimp & Sausage Jambalaya

3 lbs. Shrimp (50 ct. size is good) Peeled and cleaned
1 lb. Andouille Sausage
2 tbsp oil
1 tbsp butter
1 large onion, chopped
1 large bell pepper, chopped
½ cup finely chopped celery
1 14.5 oz. can Rotel tomatoes
3 cloves garlic, chopped
¼ cup chopped fresh parsley
2 cups chicken stock or water
½ cup chopped green onions
2 bay leaves
1 tsp. thyme
1 tsp basil
½ tsp cayenne pepper
1 tsp salt
½ tsp chili powder
1-1/2 cup long grain rice


Slice the sausage and sauté in the oil and butter over low for about 5 minutes or until the sausage starts to brown. Add the onions, green peppers, celery and garlic and sauté until tender. Stir in the seasonings, rice, tomatoes and water. Add the shrimp and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat and cover. Cook over low for about 25 minutes. About 5 minutes before the jambalaya is finished, add the green onions and parsley. Cook until the rice is done. Remove the bay leaves before serving.

This is an old family recipe and that means the measurements on the seasonings are approximate since we usually don’t measure things like cayenne pepper. We generally season until it smells and taste right. Also, this is a “Red” jambalaya (from the tomatoes) which we only do when it has shrimp or other seafood in it.


Duck & Sausage Jambalaya (For the more adventurous)

1 duck, cut into pieces
Salt, Black Pepper, Garlic Powder
Flour
¼ cup oil
1 lb. Andouille sausage, sliced
1 large onion, chopped
3 ribs celery, chopped
2 cloves garlic, chopped
1 bell pepper, chopped
1 tsp. thyme
1 tsp basil
½ tsp cayenne pepper 
2 cups long grain rice
1 can beer
1 cup chicken broth
1-1/2 cup water

(It takes a little more prep time, but I usually remove the bones from the duck before starting. Otherwise you can brown the duck, let it cool a little and then remove the meat from the bones and cut into bite size pieces.) Season the duck with salt, black pepper, and garlic powder. Dredge in flour and fry over medium heat until brown in a cast iron dutch oven or heavy aluminum pot. When brown, remove the duck from the pot and quickly add the sausage, onions, celery, garlic and bell pepper and cook until the vegetables are tender. Stir constantly to keep the flour (that was on the duck) from burning. Put the duck back in the pot, cover and cook on low for about 30 minutes. (if you didn’t debone the duck before browning, now is when you’ll need to remove the meat from the bones)

Add the seasonings and the rice and stir until thoroughly mixed. Add the beer, chicken broth and water. Cover and cooked over low heat until rice is done.


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

What's wrong with Zataran's? I've had Jambalaya throughout Louisianna and SE Texas and 8 times out of 10 Z's is much much better.

But then again I eat Zataran's often enough to seek out alternatives from time to time. Don't mind me. Resume your search.

Oh, you can't skip out on the Andouille sausage. There is no substitute.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

I've been using a variation of Justin Wilson's recipe for years but I add a can of tomato paste to get that nice, red look. I make it every Christmas as an addition to plain old stuffing and then the following week I make turkey gumbo out of the leftover bird. Good stuff!


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

One of the great things about Jambalaya is you can make it out of whatever meat you want. I've done it with turkey and sausage and it was great. I've also done shrimp/ham, alligator/sausage, etc. And while I didn't cook it, I have had jambalaya made using nutria.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Here's a site you might want to check out. . .

http://www.cookinglouisiana.com/Articles/Jambalaya_Basics.htm


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Great recipes! Cep't now I want some and it's almost bedtime.......


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

Andouille Sausage???

I googled it and understand what it is...I feel like i'm gonna have some problems finding this at my parents place in western Wisconsin...is it common at a butcher shop, or is it regional? 

If I can't find it, any recommendations for a substitute?

and, not to sound like a total twit, but how do you pronounce it?

And-we-lee?

Thanks

jag


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

It's most likely regional as I can only find it in two grocers here in the panhandle. 

It's pronounced "an-doo-ee"


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

aliefj96 said:


> What's wrong with Zataran's? I've had Jambalaya throughout Louisianna and SE Texas and 8 times out of 10 Z's is much much better.
> 
> But then again I eat Zataran's often enough to seek out alternatives from time to time. Don't mind me. Resume your search.
> 
> Oh, you can't skip out on the Andouille sausage. There is no substitute.


Oh you poor misguided soul. Does anybody know if jambalaya can be safely shipped?? I'll be I could make you eat your words........

For the record, box jambalaya=sacreligous. But my mom's maiden name was Quebedeaux. What do I know? :chk


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Well, the imbeciles around here think Jambalaya is made with NOODLES! I suppose next, they'll tell me they're eating their Gumbo with forks!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Oh you poor misguided soul. Does anybody know if jambalaya can be safely shipped?? I'll be I could make you eat your words........
> 
> For the record, box jambalaya=sacreligous. But my mom's maiden name was Quebedeaux. What do I know? :chk


I wish I could ship everyone to the Jambalaya Festival in Gonzales. Ohhhh, I miss those days!


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> I wish I could ship everyone to the Jambalaya Festival in Gonzales. Ohhhh, I miss those days!


OOOOOOO WEEEEEEEEE!!!! Shut Yo' Mouth :chk


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

jmcrawf1 said:


> OOOOOOO WEEEEEEEEE!!!! Shut Yo' Mouth :chk


may yeah, cha...I don't think I'll ever be home to see that again!


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> may yeah, cha...I don't think I'll ever be home to see that again!


I'll go next year and snap a picture that looks something like this: :fu


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Andouille is the nationally famous Cajun smoked sausage of Louisiana. Made with pork butt, shank and a small amount of pork fat, this sausage is seasoned with salt, cracked black pepper and garlic. The andouille is then slowly smoked over pecan wood and sugar cane. Andouille is stuffed into the beef middle casing, which makes the sausage approximately 1 1/2 inches in diameter. When smoked, it becomes very dark, almost black in color. It was not uncommon for the Cajuns to smoke andouille for seven to eight hours at approximately 175 degrees F.*

Break open a piece of smoke sausage and look at how small the pieces inside are. If you cut a piece of Andouille you'll see that there are no "small" pieces - its more chunky and thick. Aside from the texture, there is a BIG difference in the flavor and spiciness of Andouille.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

macjoe53 said:


> One of the great things about Jambalaya is you can make it out of whatever meat you want.


Hmmm...



jagmqt said:


> Andouille Sausage???
> 
> I googled it and understand what it is...I feel like i'm gonna have some problems finding this at my parents place in western Wisconsin...is it common at a butcher shop, or is it regional?


You're probably happier not knowing what goes into any kind of sausage, and that goes double for andouille, IMHO!


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Love these recipes...will be trying one or two of them during my time off over the holidays. Keep posting these up!


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Corona Gigante said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> You're probably happier not knowing what goes into any kind of sausage, and that goes double for andouille, IMHO!


Good andouille is not made from scrap meat but from pork shoulder and other lean cuts of pork.


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

If I absolutely _had_ to substitute the andouille...any suggestions?

jag


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> I've also done shrimp/ham, alligator/sausage, etc.


mmmm Gator... there used to be a place in SF that served gator. That place is long gone now... Gator is yummy! :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I have to agree with Brian, gator is damn tasty. :dr


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

wow - just had some gator on a stick yesterday for lunch


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Corona Gigante said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> You're probably happier not knowing what goes into any kind of sausage, and that goes double for andouille, IMHO!


You'd be happier not knowing what goes into a big mac :tu


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Marchands Seafood in Gonzales had the best Alligator Po-Boy's in the world growing up. I heard the old man died, and the stupid kids sold the place. Jerks.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

jagmqt said:


> If I absolutely _had_ to substitute the andouille...any suggestions?
> 
> jag


Any good smoked sausage or Chorizo


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> These are just two of the ways I make jambalaya:
> 
> Shrimp & Sausage Jambalaya
> 
> ...


Thanks, macjoe53, for posting this recipe...I made it for the family over Christmas and it was amazing...there was almost a fight over who got to finish it for lunch the next day...I managed to find andouille sausage at grocery store...got lucky...I also adjusted the recipe by adding another cup of chicken stock and a can of tomato sauce...(and I doubled the cayenne pepper to heat it up a little)...

I'll definitly be making this again!

jag


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

jagmqt said:


> Thanks, macjoe53, for posting this recipe...I made it for the family over Christmas and it was amazing...there was almost a fight over who got to finish it for lunch the next day...I managed to find andouille sausage at grocery store...got lucky...I also adjusted the recipe by adding another cup of chicken stock and a can of tomato sauce...(and I doubled the cayenne pepper to heat it up a little)...
> 
> I'll definitly be making this again!
> 
> jag


Hey! Thanks for the feedback. I've always looked at recipes as being guidelines and never hesitate to make adjustments as I go along. Glad you liked it.


----------

